# Trolling motor wiring questions



## wmk0002 (Aug 15, 2017)

For the past year since buying my boat new I have been using alligator clips and a bow placed battery for my bow mounted trolling motor. I'm finally about to relocate it to the stern and wire it up permanently with the proper sized wire and breaker. 

So it looks like I will need about 40 feet total/roundtrip of wiring. My TM is a 45 lb thrust 12V motor and my research shows that 4 AWG should suffice for that length of run and will even cover stepping up to a 55 lb thrust 12v motor almost any size 24v motor. I am going to buy all of my wiring products from tinnedmarinewire.com.

My questions arise regarding two parts I have in hand already...the circuit breaker and female TM receptacle plug. Each of them come prewired with leads but the leads are a smaller gauge than the 4 AWG I need and plan to use. The breaker is either 6 or 8 AWG, but I plan on getting a new post style one so that I can keep a spare in case it trips and won't reset on the water. But I find it odd that Motorguide doesn't opt for a larger diameter wire for a breaker that should be close to the battery. Now for the actual TM receptacle, I think it is either 8 or 10 AWG. I imagine 6 AWG would be fine to use but ideally I would like to mate it up with 4 AWG like the wiring running to it. I guess my question is not really about the wiring but rather what I can replace the receptacle I have in hand with? I'm trying to do everything right the first time so I want to be extra sure about everything before I begin.


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 15, 2017)

Here is another question though. I plan to run a single primary wire from my trolling motor to a 150Amp dual bus bar. From there I will run my 4 AWG battery wires. I will also use this bus bar to run a primary wire to a switchpanel and possibly add other things later on. If I need 4 AWG for my battery, what size primary wire should I run from the battery to the bus bar? I have yet to add any kind of lights, pumps, or other accessories so I have no idea what my future total amperage draw may be. I was planning on just using 2 AWG.


----------



## gnappi (Aug 20, 2017)

Did you make up a wiring diagram of what you plan on doing? Are you running a TM power only boat?


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 22, 2017)

gnappi said:


> Did you make up a wiring diagram of what you plan on doing? Are you running a TM power only boat?



No to either. I have the wiring planned in my head but can draw a diagram to post on here though. My boat has a 15hp outboard so the trolling motor is purely for fishing purposes. I only have a 45 lb thrust right now and don't expect to go any bigger, at least not any time soon. However, I do want to wire it up so it is capable to handle the amps a 55lb thrust 12V or 80 lb thrust 24V would require in case I want more power for trolling for crappie in the future.


----------



## gnappi (Aug 23, 2017)

wmk0002 said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > Did you make up a wiring diagram of what you plan on doing? Are you running a TM power only boat?
> ...



You said: " I'm finally about to relocate it to the stern and wire it up permanently with the proper sized wire and breaker"

What size boat / weight do you have? What are you relocating, the TM or battery? Which will be where? 40 feet of TM power cable? 

Take a peek at MK's TM cable guide, it may help you out.

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 23, 2017)

gnappi said:


> wmk0002 said:
> 
> 
> > gnappi said:
> ...



I'm relocating the battery. Right now it just sits on the floor right behind the front deck. It's a group 29 so it is fairly heavy. I plan to mount place it back there in a battery box just to the right of the boats centerline. I have tested it in that location and it seems like it balances the boat well and counters the weight of the fuel and TM which are on the left side of center.

My boat is a 1648 flatbottom (see link in my sig for details and pics).


----------



## JohnK (Aug 23, 2017)

I had this guy make up my cables....long runs and the short one from the battery to the breaker. I used what he calls "surface mounted" breakers. You can look at his or google some prices. He'll crimp on good connectors with the stud size you want. Good service, good price IMO. If it was me I would pull straight from the battery, with the breaker mounted close to the battery. I don't like those plugs so I used split bolt connectors and use the breaker as the disconnect.
https://www.bestboatwire.com/


----------



## moecarama (Aug 31, 2017)

I used pre made 4awg pos./neg. in the length I wanted to run from TM to battery on a 1236 tracker. I don't think my run was over 5ft. though. The breaker is a 60amp manual Buss on a 55# thrust TM; I made my own short lead 4awg for the in- line breaker.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 31, 2017)

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/


----------

